# Can you all HELP on this Savage debate? (Model10 vs Model111



## NM-WYO MeatHunt (Jul 11, 2010)

Fixing on getting a new Savage and I can't decide over two different models? Thought I could pick up something from you alls experience.

Model 10FXP3 30-.06 VS Model 111FCXP3 30-.06

Model10FXP3 accutrigger(yes), 22-inch barrel, synthetic stock, closed magazine (guess easier to get aftermarket stocks for this one) Also, no longer on Savages website so can't get specifics.

Model111FCXP3 accutrigger(no) dealer sais it does, but Savages website sais no, and there was a trigger lock on it so couldn't see if yes or no, synthetic stock, open/hinged floor plate

So, I have been all over the internet for three weeks researching these models, but chose this forum finally to post this question. Hope you all got some news? Much appreciated!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you want to get rid of the crappy plastic stock go with the 110 blind mag. Very few,if any, aftermarket stocks for LA center feed with hinged floorplate/DBM. I had to have one custom made when I bought my 116 FHSAK. Both will shoot just fine.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Is the Model 10FXP3 a mistake, model 10's are short action. If it is a Model 110 FXP3 with an accutrigger I would go that route, if the stock is flimsy and you want a stiffer one look at the B&C Medalist, if you were going with the heavy barrel model I'd recommend the Duramaxx, but I don't think they make it for the slimmer barrel.

Also, which ever one you choose, these are packages and come with a scope mounted. IMHO the mounts are cheesy and the scope is worse. I would go with just a rifle and purchase good solid mounts and a decent scope. I don't understand why Savage puts such crappy optics on their rifles. :eyeroll:

Or maybe it's me and I am an optics snob....................naw, couldn't be, I don't have a Nightforce or S&B. Yet. :laugh:

huntin1


----------



## NM-WYO MeatHunt (Jul 11, 2010)

Ya, I plan on getting/upgrading the scope/mounts if I go the package route. The Model10-That confused me too because I called the dealer again(WallyWorld) and he said it is a Model10 not the Model110 and it has the accu-trigger and is caliberered at a 30-06. So I can't figure that one out.

Or, a switch manufacturers all together and go with a RemyADL or Weatherby/Howa(Japanase) Vanguard. All are priced the same...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OK, I would not take the word of a Walmart "Specialist" go there and look for yourself. A model 110 with the accutrigger would be a good gun, better in my opinion than a Rem in the same price range. If it were me, I'd go that route.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## NM-WYO MeatHunt (Jul 11, 2010)

That's great "specialist". I've been there probally six times (100miles each way) looking at this gun, and I just have to move ahead and get it. I have spent over a month researching all this stuff and one thing I noticed is that people ask you guys all these questions...get your advice, and never tell you their decision or if they were happy with what they got. So, I'll get back with ya and let you know! Until later, Thanks


----------

